#  Ernährung >   abnehmen >

## lady_dea

hab ca 8 kg zuviel  :Evil:  
was haltet ihr von einer molke trinkkur?  :Huh?: 
ich achte normalerweise schon sehr auf meine ernährung,
aber in den letzten 10 tagen trinke ich viel
(für meine verhältnisse) früher max 1ltr pro tag
inzw 2-3 lr pro tag
seit ich soviel trinke hab ich ca 2-3 kg zugenommen. 
und daran glauben mußten meine hosen, die jetzt
extrem spannen 
(trinke ungesüßte tees)

----------


## StarBuG

Naja trinken ist gut und daran wird es wohl eher nicht liegen.
Wahrscheinlich ist es das warme Wetter und die dadurch reduzierte Bewegung bei gleichem Essverhalten 
Ich gehör auch zur Moppelfraktion  :Grin:  
Das beste ist viel Bewegung und eine ausgewogene Ernährung. 
Viel Trinken ja, aber Wasser und Tee, keine Fruchtsäfte, Milch, Limos, Cola, etc. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Lady
Molke ist schon sehr gesund, da ich morgens außer Kaffee nichts zu mir nehme, also ich frühstücke nicht, trinke ich eine Flasche Molke (gibt da eine leckere beim aldi). 
Zum Abnehmen eignet sie sich nicht, es sei denn, du machst mal einen Molketag, also nur 1l Molke trinken und ansonsten nur Wasser...ist so ähnlich wie fasten... 
Also ich denke auch nicht, daß du vom vielen Trinken zunimmst, eher wirklich durch die verminderte Bewegung bei der Hitze.
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, WAS du trinkst. 
Ich komm momentan auf 6-8l Mineralwasser und nehme nicht zu, bei dieser Hitze kann auch vermehrt Wasser im Gewebe versacken, und so den Eindruck erwecken, man hätte zugenommen, was aber nicht stimmt, wird es kühler, dann wird das Wasser wieder ausgeschieden. 
Ich habe zur Zeit auch ziemliche Elefantenfüße, weil da das Wasser versackt, passe in keinen SChuh mehr....naja...ich weiß ja, daß es wieder besser wird....
oder gibt es sonst einen ultimativen Tip, was man außer hochlegen, was aber nix bringt in dem Fall, noch tun kann?

----------


## StarBuG

Naja es gäbe da noch wickeln der Beine und Thrombosestrümpfe. 
Aber bei der Hitze würde ich eher davon abraten  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lilly

Oh ja, das würde ich bei dieser Hitze nicht aushalten....oh weh oh weh....stöhn... 
mit Stütz-Kniestrümpfen hatte ich es mal versucht, da sackte das Wasser "nur" bis zu den Knien....boah...das sah heftig aus....nee....hab ich schnell wieder gelassen.... : :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also mein Tipp, ersetze eine Mahlzeit (Mitttag- oder Abendessen) durch einen Becher (500gr) Naturjogurt. Gibt ja wirklich leckere. 
Viel dazu trinken und siehe da, das Gewicht purzelt nach unten, das Ganze habe ich einmal über 4 und einmal über 8 Wochen gemacht. 
Es geht und wird nicht langweilig da immer eine Mahlzeit "normal" bleibt. 
Nicht vergessen noch etwas Sport, laufen, schwimmen, radfahren....

----------


## lady_dea

@ schubser: mh die idee ist nicht übel, werds mal ausprobieren
kann ich das auch auf dauer machen? 
sport ist so ne sache im endeffekt kann ich nur spazierengehen und ins fitnessstudio und da leider auch nicht alles machen

----------


## stewie

Hallo an alle!
Was mir sehr geholfen hat, war das Programm auf www.lean-and-healthy.de der Uni Hamburg.
Es zielt auf eine Ernährungsumstellung ab, was nicht immer ganz einfach ist, aber das ist abnehmen ja nie.
Man wird für mindestens ein Jahr betreut, gibt regelmäßig das aktuelle Gewicht ein und bekommt hilfreiche Tipps (nicht nur) zum Abnehmen und vor allem auch Gewicht halten.
Das ganze kostet 50 Euro; ich weiß, das ist nicht ganz billig, aber wenn ich mir meine Erfolge anschaue, hat sich die Investition auf jeden Fall gelohnt!
Es gibt auch eine kostenlose Testphase, richtig los gehts aber erst danach. 
Zur Molke-Diät: halt ich gar nix von. Ich hab sowas auch immer mal wieder versucht, richtig funktioniert (v.a. langfristig) hat´s aber nie. Und wirklich gesund hab ich mich dabei auch nie gefühlt...

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo stewie  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :shy_flower:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Dia

Hallo, ihr lieben netten Leutchen! 
Da ich ein Gegner von übertriebenen Diäten und sonstigen Abnehm-Wahnsinn bin, möchte ich euch denn Grund dafür nennen. 
Vorab noch Eines: Seid froh, dass ihr ein paar Kilo zuviel mit euch rumtragt! Solange wie ihr euch wohl fühlt in eurer Haut, würde ich auf Radikaldiäten und dergleichen verzichten. Ich weiß, dass viele Ärzte etwas "molligere" oder ein paar Kilo zuviel wiegende Patienten immer das Abnehmen ans Herz legen. Solange wie der Mensch gesund ist und keine gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen durch die paar Kilo zuviel, finde ich es ganz ok. 
Nun aber mein Grund: 
Da ich eine chronisch entzündliche Darmerkrankung habe, weiß ich, was es heißt Gewicht zu reduzieren, natürlich unfreiwillig. Als meine Erkrankung ausbrach, verlor ich innerhalb von 4 Monaten 25 kg. Am Anfang fand ich es noch lustig, aber nach den ersten 10 kg dann nicht mehr.  
Da bei dieser Erkrankung bis zu 20 Durchfälle am Tag an der Tagesordnung standen, gingen Pfunde weg wie nichts. Zum Schluß, d.h. bei meinem ersten riesen Schub (die Krankheit verläuft in Schüben, das heißt, dass es einem Wochen oder Monate total mies geht), wog ich nur noch 48 kg. Ich habe Monate gebraucht um halbwegs wieder wie ein Mensch auszusehen und nicht wie eine lebende Leiche! 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich jetzt ein bißchen rumgemotzt habe. Natürlich ist dies nur meine Ansicht der Dinge!! Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass im Krankheitsfall der Körper von den überschüssigen Pfunden zehren kann und sich somit der menschliche Organismus schneller wieder erholt und zu Kräften kommt. 
Bitte bitte nicht böse sein!!! 
LG Dia

----------


## Küken

Mit 47kg bei 163 und einem feinen Infekt mit Durchfall und Übergeben, brauch ich glaub ich nicht wirklich momentan abnehmen... 
Lh Küken

----------


## Dia

Hallo Küken! 
Kannst du dich denn noch auf den Beinen halten :Huh?:  Ich hatte imense Schwierigkeiten damit, als ich so total abgenommen hatte. Jetzt wiege ich 59 bei 168cm. Was macht dein Gesundheitszustand :Huh?:  Ist dein Blutbild wieder in Ordnung :Huh?:  
Muss mich erst noch mal durchlesen, um auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge zu sein! 
LG Diana

----------


## Küken

Och poste gleich den aktuellen Stand, war ehut morgen wieder beim Azrt....
Langsam reicht es...

----------


## lady_dea

ich halte eh keine diät (ess zu gerne) durch und im allgemeinen fühl ich mich ja recht wohl. aber ab größe 46 gibts kaum noch schöne und angemessene kleidung für junge mädls. 
@ küken: das ist nicht schön gute besserung 
@ dia: keiner ist dir böse 
lg

----------


## stewie

Ich halte auch nix von übertriebenen Diäten. Auch Menschen, die ohnehin schon krank sind, sollten Diät halten (außer natürlich, die HKrankheit ist durch Übergewicht bedingt, wie z.B. Dibetes).
Ich bin aber (zum Glück) gesund, auch 168 cm groß und wog 75kg. Das war mir eindeutig zu viel. Man findet nix mehr zum Anziehn und ich hab mich einfach nicht mehr wohl gefühlt.
Und da denke ich, darf jeder ans abnehmen denken.
Mit o.g. Programm habe ich es geschafft über mehrere Wochen 10kg abzunehmen und fühle mich außerdem noch gesünder als je zuvor.
Natürlich muss man bei dem ganzen Schlankheitswahn aufpassen, aber soviel sollte erlaubt sein.

----------


## StarBuG

Diät brrrrr 
Lasst die Diäten sein. 
Das Zauberwort heißt  
Bitte jetzt 50 für das Geheimnis überweisen an........                   
täglich B E W E G U N G
dazu wenig-kein Alkohol, nur gelegentlich mal was naschen, zusätzlich täglich auch ein wenig Obst und Gemüse, das wars  :Grin:  
Ok ok, klingt einfacher als es ist, aber das ist das einzige was dauerhaft wirklich hilft.

----------


## stewie

Ganz meine Meinung! Aber ein alter Fast-Food-Junkie wie ich fängt nicht von alleine an,  
sich gesund zu ernähren und  :jumps_rope:   
Da brauch ich schon ein bisschen  :punch_3:  
Ist alles nicht so einfach...

----------


## Obelix1962

Ganz toll und wirksam ist auch: 
1. nach 17:00 Uhr nicht festes mehr zu sich nehmen  :goof_3_cut:  
2. Täglich anstelle 2-3 lieber 4 Liter Wasser zu sich nehmen für das Völlegefühl (kein Bier  :c_10cheers_3: ) 
3. Tierische Fette meiden  :Verletzt:  
4. Zum anbraten oder für Salate bitte Olivenöl verwenden  :star:  
5. Vor jedem Essen 1 großes Glas Wasser trinken (Wasser, nicht Wein oder  :beer_3: ) 
6. Sport, Sport, Sport....  :q_dancing_1:   :jumps_rope:   :dance_3_7:

----------


## i - Punkt

Ich selber habe eher Probleme zuzunehmen! Letztes Jahr hatte ich es mal auf 62 kg geschafft, .... dauerndes Essen war nötig! Irgendwann ging es mir wieder auf den Keks, ... ich aß normal und habe wieder 5kg abgenommen! Ich lass es nun einfach! 
Mein Großvater hat übrigens immer die "Abmorgen-Diät" gemacht und hat sie auch über Jahre hinweg durchgehalten! ....  
@Stewie
auch noch ein herzliches HALLO in unserer Runde!  :shy_flower:

----------


## StarBuG

Willst du 30 Kilo von mir haben?
Ich schick sie dir mit der Post  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Obelix1962

Wenn ich meine 35 -40 Kg Übergewicht dann auch noch losschicke  :santa_walks: 
hast Du warscheinlich ein anderes Problem. 
Du würdest die warscheinlich auch gern wieder los haben  :baa_cut:  
Grüßle Obelix

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich hab auch noch 20 kg... naja das wären ja dann schon rechenrechen grübelgrübel immerhin schon 85 kg.... naja das wäre dann zuviel des Guten.
Aber das Angebot steht, wenn jemand anderes gerne noch 20 kg (körpergewicht) von mir haben möchte einfach melden. Die Versandgebühren müsste ich allerdings berechnen...  [img width=158 height=130]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/wchew_ax.gif[/img]

----------


## michmay

Hy! 
Ich nehme Euch gerne auch noch ein paar Kilos ab.  :Grin:  
Bei mir ist das auch so, dass ich essen und essen kann was ich will und es schlägt bei mir kaum an. 
In meiner Familie sind alle sehr groß (ich selbst bin 1,92m) und relativ schlank.  
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

Na dann wart mal ab bis Du ein wenig älter wirst

----------


## lady_dea

ich hätte noch knappe 7 kg abzugeben wer will wer hat noch nicht?  :Grin:

----------


## michmay

Hallo lady_dea! 
Nehme Deine 7 kg sehr gerne.  :Grin:  
Ja, Obelix1962, da hast Du wohl recht. Mein Vater ist mit 30 ziemlich in die Breite gegangen.....  :Evil:

----------


## Obelix1962

Also 
dann denk mal an die Geschichte (nicht Märchen)
mit diesen kleinen geschwungenen Fädchen und den daranhängenden verschiedenfarbigen Enden 
die bei Deinen Eltern zum Teil wie bei Dir ausgebildet sind. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## i - Punkt

@Obelix
Ich brauche ja nun nicht mehr abzuwarten, bis ich älter bin!! Ich bin es schon! Und die bunten Fädchen haben darauf auch keinen Einfluß genommen! Urgroßmutter mollig, Großmutter mollig, Mutter mollig, ich schlank, meine Tochter auch schlank!
Also: Kannst Dein Zeigefinger wieder runternehmen!  :Cheesy:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich komm nach meiner Mutter, die hat auch immer Schwierigkeiten ihr Gewicht zu halten, was ihr mit viel Sport aber meistens gelingt.
Mir eher weniger : :Smiley: 
Mein Bruder und mein Vater fallen eher unter den Oberbegriff Athletisch *grml* 
Naja, dafür hat der Vater meiner Mutter seine Haare noch mit 75 gehabt, mein Vater hat schon eine dezente und mein Bruder bekommt gerade eine dezente PLÄTE hahahahaha 
Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Obelix1962

Sorry, 
wollte niemanden verletzen !   :hurt:   :hurt:   :hurt:  
Aber die kleinen Ringlein in der Hüftgegend gibt es nun mal überall !   :a_01angel_1:  
Nochmal Entschuldigung
Obelix1962

----------


## michmay

Dir ist verziehen!  :b_wink:

----------


## puschenattel

:Grin: Hallo ihrs,
also abnehmen möchte ich schon gerne. Seitdem ich die Parkinson medis nehme, habe ich kontinuierlich zugenommen.Ich fürchte, fast 20kg!!! Und kleidergrösse 48 ist der hit!
Jetzt sehe ich endlich wieder einen lichtstreif: In Amerika wurde festgestellt, dass Sifrol fressanfälle bei ca. 1,5% der patienten auslöst. Ich kann oft schlecht schlafen und sass dann in der küche und futterte vor mich hin bis mir schlecht war. Nun habe ich das Sifrol reduziert und siehe da, fast keine attacken mehr. Ich habe in 4 wochen 5 pfund abgenommen. Sieht man zwar noch nicht, aber ich freue mich. Und dazu mit der "fdh" diät, (friss die hälfte)oder auch "essig" diät(ess ich oder ess ich nicht).Wenn frau die kalorienzufuhr drosseln kann, geht das gewicht runter. Sport ist sowieso nicht drin, d.h. nicht so dass es zum abnehmen führen würde.
Wenn vorne eine 7 auf der waage ist,melde ich mich wieder.
Eins noch: Ich habe in der verwandtschaft so superschlanke(kleidergr.36) und doch weiss ich, dass dicksein kein charakterfehler ist.
wann wirds mal wieder richtig kälte, kälte wies früher einmal war, so mit fost um-15 grad?
vollkommen zerlaufene grüsse(der Parkinson macht die temperaturregelung kaputt)
puschenattel

----------


## selfheal

> Molke ist schon sehr gesund ...

 Hallo Lilly,
Molke ist doch ein Abfallprodukt der Käseherstellung  :Huh?: 
In Amerika ist die Ableitung in Flüsse verboten, die Verfütterung an Tiere wurde auch verboten wegen aufgetretener Komplikationen ... bloß der Mensch darf sie zu sich nehmen... und bevor man Abfall wegwirft, verkauft man sie bei Aldi ...  :Huh?: 
Hab ich möglicherweise etwas verpasst. Jedenfalls ist das Stand meiner Informationen ...  :Huh?:

----------


## Obelix1962

@seafheal 
Bei ALDI LIDL und Co 
aber ganz gewiss nicht die Molke aus den USA !!!  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ut: 
Grüßle 
Obelix1962

----------


## Maggie

Molke war bei uns auf der Arbeit auch mal ganz groß in Mode  :Grin:  Die gab es beim Bäcker für teures Geld zu kaufen, weiß auch nicht wieso, aber ich hab das Zeugs mal probiert, weil ne sooo superschlaue Kollegin meinte, das sei auch gut für den Darm. Na ja ich hab den halben Becher getrunken und den Rest das Klo runtergespült. Bekam höllische Bauchschmerze und geschmeckt hat es auch nicht.
Und zum abnehmen sage ich nur fdH, gut wenn man bestimmte Medikamente nimmt, bringt fdH auch nicht viel, habe ich am eigenen Körper schon erlebt. Kortison schwemmt auf, ob man viel oder wenig ißt, da kann man nur abwarten bis man die Medis wieder los ist.

----------


## StarBuG

Molke ist wirklich ein "Abfallprodukt" aus der Käseherstellung, aber es ist deswegen nicht schlecht. 
Viele Aromastoffe in unseren Lebensmitteln sind Abfallprodukte aus der Holzindustrie, ess ich nun deswegen keinen Fruchtjoghurt mehr? hhmmm  :Zwinker:

----------


## selfheal

also, ich glaub, ich frag jetzt besser nicht weiter nach...
Holzindustrie? Essen?  :zb_fatso_cut:     :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@selfheal 
da gibt es einen ganz tollen Lehrfilm der Lebensmittelindustrie
darüber. 
Holz im Fruchtjoghurt und sonstige mit Chemischen Prozessen
aufbereitete Leckereien werden da ganz toll dargestellt.  :witch:  
Ein wirklich lehrreicher Film, den man gesehen haben muß! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Patientenschubser

LäckerLäckerLäcker.... hmmmm und alles soooooo GESUND  :laughter08:  
Auch das mit den ganzen "WICHTIGEN" Lebensmitteln wie Proidiotischer Jogurt oder der Gleichen.... keine Ahnung wie wir bisher ohne so Zeug überhaupt leben konnten...
7 Millionen Jahre Evolution des Menschen ohne solche "?GESUNDE?" Sachen..... :würg:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
Und jeden Tach werden Millionen der kleinen Plastikbehältnisse gekauft und gegessen.  :plate_1:  
Ist ja auch genug Zucker oder Süßstoff drin / Wer kan da schon wiederstehen ! 
Grüßle 
Obelix1962

----------


## Lilly

Hallo ihr Lieben
Also, ich halte es manchmal auch einfach für besser, nicht so ganz genau nachzufragen....sonst würd ich noch in den Hungerstreik treten...grins...
Kann euch das Buch von Udo Pollmer "Prost Mahlzeit" wirklich sehr empfehlen. 
Liebe Maggie
FdH ist nicht immer richtig, denn FdH bedeutet auch, daß du nur die Hälfte der Vitamine und Mineralien zu dir nimmst. 
FdH gilt nur für Leute, die "Overeaters" sind.
Ansonsten denke ich, ist IdR eher angebracht. (Iß das Richtige)

----------


## Monsti

Hi Ihr Lieben, 
1. Molke ist ein wertvolles Nahrungsmittel, das pur allerdings eher uninteressant schmeckt. Deshalb wird das im Supermarkt erhältliche Zeug mit Industriezucker und Fruchtsaft "veredelt". Damit wird die gesunde Molke zur ungesunden Kalorienbombe. Molke ist auch kein "Abfallprodukt", sondern das, was nach dem Kasen übrig bleibt. Danach wären die Butter, die Sahne und der Quark ja ebenfalls "Abfall" ... 
2. Wer abnehmen will, muss nur weniger Energie zu sich nehmen, als er verbraucht. Alter Hut eigentlich. 
3. Industriell hergestellt Nahrungsmittel kann man umschiffen, indem man sich die Mühe macht, direkt beim (Bio-)Erzeuger zu kaufen. Kein Mensch ist gezwungen, auf Billigprodukte im Supermarkt zurückzugreifen. Das Argument, Bioprodukte seien zu teuer, kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Auch ich bin nicht üppig bestückt, doch das Geld dafür habe ich immer. Statt dessen spare ich halt bei anderen Dingen. 
4. Fruchtjoghurt kann man leicht selbst herstellen: Naturjoghurt kaufen und Obst reinschneiden. Hat garantiert wesentlich weniger Zucker als ein gekaufter Fruchtjoghurt. 
5. Grundsätzlich ist Holz in der Nahrung keine Sache, die einen beunruhigen sollte. Holz ist schließlich nicht giftig. Die Körnchen in Roten Johannisbeeren (z.B.) sind auch nix anderes als Holz. Für viel bedenklicher halte ich Düngungs-, Spritz- und Medikamentenrückstände in der Nahrung. Nun, muss man ja nicht haben: Siehe Punkt 3  :Grin:  
6. Wenn jeder nur noch streng kontrollierte Bioprodukte erwirbt, stirbt die industrielle Nahrungsmittelproduktion (so, wie wir sie kennen und mit all ihren Auswüchsen) aus. Angebot und Nachfrage: Das ist ebenfalls ein alter Hut. 
7. Wer "besser nicht genau nachfragen möchte", was in Supermarktware z.T. alles enthalten ist, steckt den Kopf in den Sand, kauft das Zeug weiterhin und leistet damit ganz sicher keinen Beitrag zu irgendeiner Veränderung. 
Mal zur Anregung. 
Grüßle von
Angie (die gerne 5-8 kg mehr wiegen würde ...)

----------


## StarBuG

Ach ja und denkt daran, Alkohol ist eine RIESEN Kalorienbombe!!! 
Aber ich trink mir trotzdem jetzt ein kleines Bierchen  :Zunge raus:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha, 
wohl bekomm's!  :Prost mit Wein:  Ich stoße mit Dir an, trinke grad einen Grünen Veltliner (Smiley passt net richtig, ist nämlich ein Weißwein). 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Na dann prost  :Zwinker:

----------


## lady_dea

hallo leute,
hab mich ja ewig nitmehr beteiligt  :cool_5: 
also ich habe mir das was ich esse mal umgerechnet in ww points
und täglich 1-2 becher molke á 500ml
und schon habe ich seitdem 2,5 kg abgenommen  :bravo_2_cut: 
naja meine hosen spannen zwar noch  :shy_5new:  aber nicht mehr so wie vorher und nen stepper habe ich mich auch zugelegt aber erst vor ein paar tagen  :Grin: 
ich erzähle euch aber gerne wie es weitergeht  :Grin: 
liebe grüße lady

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallöle, 
ja das leidige thema abnehmen. 
ich wog bei einer größe von 179cm immer meine 64kg war froh und glücklich, dann wurde ich kränker, dann brach das rheuma wieder aus und ich bekam coritson hochdosiert und schwub hatte ich nur hunger, ich aß mehr als mir gut tat, tja,5 jahre später wog ich 127,7kg und mein orthopäde stellte nach der osteoporose diagnose fest das ich auch nur noch 175,5 cm groß bin. 
nun, seit meinem schlaganfall im april letzten jahres, ist mir ständig schlecht, und trotz der bauch op im feb.06 habe ich wieder ständig bauchkrämpf, übelkeit bis zum erbrechen, wenn ich was essen kann dann max. einmal am tag was sich aber spätestens 30 min. später mit bauchkrämpfen und durchfall rächt, folge dessen esse ich immer seltener was und trinke nur 
der mensch gewöhnt sich an alles  :Zwinker:  
der positive effekt der geschichte ich nehme stetig ab, bis jetzt sind es 40 kg 
allerdings macht sich meine familie und verschiedene freunde sorgen das dass ganze in Bulemie oder sowas umschlagen könnte, nun das denke ich nicht da ich nicht gerne über der schüssel hänge!!
was mir eher bisschen gedanken macht ist das ich beim letzten mal als ich die probleme hatte mein blutbild sehr verändert hat, unter anderem z.b. sind meine Thrombozyten für über 5 wochen zwischen 84 - 92 tausend gewesen, HB sank ab, ein blutbildungswert MC.. war viel zu niedrig, calzium, kalium und noch so einige gingen arg in dne keller und die Basiophile sowie der LDH wert stiegen bis um das 5 fache, keine ahnung ob und was das zu bedeuten hat, aber ich denke all zu gut ist das wohl nicht wenn das passiert. 
aber wie wir menschen nun mal sind, man kann es uns NIE recht machen!!! 
ich wünsche allen das sie sich in ihrer haut wohl fühlen so wie sie sind und dabei auch gesung bleiben!!! 
alles gute viel erfolg bei euren vorhaben
gruß
elke

----------


## nickie

auch ich halte nichts von radikaldiäten! mir ist allerdings aufgefallen das weissmehl und zuckerhaltige lebensmittel schon dafür sorgen können, das der körper fette nicht so gut verbrennt und wasser im körper regelrecht einlagert. auch ungesunde fette wie gehärtete fette in fertigprodukten und fastfood ruinieren meiner meinung nach die gesundheit und verhindern das der körper natürlich entschlackt. das gleiche gilt leider für zuviel alkohol. die molke ist leider ein zucker oder süssstoffprodukt und wenn man ansonsten seine ernährung noch nicht genügend an seine bedürfnisse angepasst hat, hilft sie leider nicht viel. ausserdem braucht man auch leider viel geduld und durchhaltevermögen bis sich langfristig was tut.

----------

